# Channel Tunnel



## WellWornTraveller (Oct 23, 2017)

I saw a bit of news on their site about cheap £10 deals for November and December if anyone is interested.

Bernie:banana:


----------



## alcam (Oct 23, 2017)

Not cheap today , twice the ferry price .
Do the deals apply to motorhomes ?


----------



## silverweed (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes £10 each way for day trip cars


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Oct 24, 2017)

alcam said:


> Not cheap today , twice the ferry price .
> Do the deals apply to motorhomes ?



We came through yesterday and it was cheaper to get a tunnel return than a ferry ticket. Do not know if it will also apply to M.H. 


Bernie:lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## gipsy_jo (Oct 24, 2017)

some people do talk shite on here 10£ your having flippin joke :raofl:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 24, 2017)

gipsy_jo said:


> some people do talk shite on here 10£ your having flippin joke :raofl:



You should make sure you know what you are talking about before insulting people


----------



## gipsy_jo (Oct 24, 2017)

sorry i dident think you would go Wild 
camping in the car I thought it was about campers motorhome etc Doh


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Oct 24, 2017)

gipsy_jo said:


> sorry i dident think you would go Wild
> camping in the car I thought it was about campers motorhome etc Doh



I just put the mention on here because I thought some of our motorhoming friends might just have another life and sometimes go places in their car.

Bernie


----------



## alcam (Oct 24, 2017)

WellWornTraveller said:


> We came through yesterday and it was cheaper to get a tunnel return than a ferry ticket. Do not know if it will also apply to M.H.
> 
> 
> Bernie:lol-061::lol-061:



Apparently not . Was trying to book last minute yesterday . Ferries a bit naughty at £90+ but tunnel started at £211


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 25, 2017)

alcam said:


> Apparently not . Was trying to book last minute yesterday . Ferries a bit naughty at £90+ but tunnel started at £211



The tunnel is always expensive if you try to book for the same day, we share frequent traveler with someone else,so it costs £55 for the motorhome but has to be booked at least 24 hours ahead


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 25, 2017)

I`ve never been able to get the tunnel price under approx £150 each way and to use the Tesco vouchers you have to book at least 14 days in advance which we don`t do.

Came back last week on P&O for £60 ( 7.5m motorhome, 2 adults, 0 kids, 0 pets ) at sensible o`clock and was booked online the night before.

I`m also in the middle of the " £15 Free Fuel " promo process which will bring the fare down to £45  :dance:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve never been able to get the tunnel price under approx £150 each way and to use the Tesco vouchers you have to book at least 14 days in advance which we don`t do.
> 
> Came back last week on P&O for £60 ( 7.5m motorhome, 2 adults, 0 kids, 0 pets ) at sensible o`clock and was booked online the night before.
> 
> I`m also in the middle of the " £15 Free Fuel " promo process which will bring the fare down to £45  :dance:



We share a frequent traveler with someone else, where you have to pay for 10 trips up front at £44 per trip,but you are allowed to share this with one other person, but then there is a £11 supplement for the motorhome that you pay extra at the time of booking, we were lucky that we go out twice a year so that's 4 trips, and the other person we share with goes out 3 times per year using the other 6 trips up.
But before we did this I have usually paid between £60 and £80 per trip, we usually cross about 6 to 7pm
Then travel abou an hour at the other end before parking up for the night


----------



## alcam (Oct 25, 2017)

helen262 said:


> We share a frequent traveler with someone else, where you have to pay for 10 trips up front at £44 per trip,but you are allowed to share this with one other person, but then there is a £11 supplement for the motorhome that you pay extra at the time of booking, we were lucky that we go out twice a year so that's 4 trips, and the other person we share with goes out 3 times per year using the other 6 trips up.
> But before we did this I have usually paid between £60 and £80 per trip, we usually cross about 6 to 7pm
> Then travel abou an hour at the other end before parking up for the night



Don't think you'll get tunnel for anything like £60-80 now . I check prices frequently and (price-wise) the ferry wins hands down . That is , of course , without discounted frequent traveller etc 
This trip P & O £79 (including dog) and £15 fuel thingy to come off . I think Admin is to be thanked for that one


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 25, 2017)

alcam said:


> Don't think you'll get tunnel for anything like £60-80 now . I check prices frequently and (price-wise) the ferry wins hands down . That is , of course , without discounted frequent traveller etc
> This trip P & O £79 (including dog) and £15 fuel thingy to come off . I think Admin is to be thanked for that one



Just checked for the end of March next year when we will be going again and it is coming up at £86


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 25, 2017)

helen262 said:


> We share a frequent traveler with someone else, where you have to pay for 10 trips up front at £44 per trip,but you are allowed to share this with one other person, but then there is a £11 supplement for the motorhome that you pay extra at the time of booking, we were lucky that we go out twice a year so that's 4 trips, and the other person we share with goes out 3 times per year using the other 6 trips up.
> But before we did this I have usually paid between £60 and £80 per trip, we usually cross about 6 to 7pm
> Then travel abou an hour at the other end before parking up for the night




I haven`t got any friends so i`m afraid that option isn`t available to me     :sad:


----------



## barryd (Oct 25, 2017)

Paid £71 one way Calais to Dover last weekend (booked a week in advance) on the ferry. Thats the most I have ever paid. (9:20 sailing).  Looks like prices are rising then.

I wonder if the £10 car ticket tunnel price was in operation then as there were loads of Brit cars driving around Wissant and the two caps.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> I haven`t got any friends so i`m afraid that option isn`t available to me     :sad:



Neither have I, we have never met the other perso that we share with only spoken through Facebook


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 25, 2017)

barryd said:


> Paid £71 one way Calais to Dover last weekend (booked a week in advance) on the ferry. Thats the most I have ever paid. (9:20 sailing).  Looks like prices are rising then.
> 
> I wonder if the £10 car ticket tunnel price was in operation then as there were loads of Brit cars driving around Wissant and the two caps.




5 other British motorhomes including one either side of us in Wissant last monday night when we stayed there prior to catching the ferry tuesday morning.

Not one of the buggers spoke or even said Hi.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 25, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> I haven`t got any friends so i`m afraid that option isn`t available to me     :sad:



I will be your friend if you give me a LIKE.

Go on, I very dare you.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 25, 2017)

izwozral said:


> I will be your friend if you give me a LIKE.q
> 
> Go on, I very dare you.



You have better odds on winning the lottery,than getting a like from wooie


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Oct 25, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> 5 other British motorhomes including one either side of us in Wissant last monday night when we stayed there prior to catching the ferry tuesday morning.
> 
> Not one of the buggers spoke or even said Hi.



We were there Sunday night with three or four other Brits and we did not even see them to say hallo.


----------



## alcam (Oct 25, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Just checked for the end of March next year when we will be going again and it is coming up at £86



I couldn't think about booking something that far ahead , I'd forget ! 
Most recent checks were 2-3 weeks ago and then day of (or before) travel . Think tunnel has many advantages but not price .


----------

